# how to fix "program is to big to fit memory"



## moboy82

Hello,

I'm trying to fix a friends computer who just started giving this error message, "program is to big to fit memory." Any time we try to open an .exe file a black box pops up with this message. I can't get anything to run in normal/safe mode. System restore will not work either. I don't know if this is a virus or something that is wrong in the registry. Any ideas of where to start?


----------



## atavist

this is because the file header is whacked. the file is corrupt and the header is either missing or it's memory needs are outrageous numbers.

this can be caused by an executable injector like virut, which corrupts the file and when removed causes problems like this. have you recently had a virus problem?

this can also be caused by some rogue anti virus applications.

one way to test is to create a new text file. rename the file from (for example) test.txt to test.exe and then try to run it. if the system tells you it is too big to fit into memory, you are in big trouble. if it tells you it is not a valid win32 application, there may be some recourse.

it's a start.


----------



## moboy82

I can't open word or notepadto try this. I did try to run a small .exe file, gmer which is only 782kb, and I got the same message in the black box. 

I believe there was a virus on this computer about 9 months ago.


----------



## atavist

right click on the desktop, mouseover new and click on text document.

right click on New Text Document.txt and click on rename. type in test.exe and then click yes on the ensuing warning.

double click on the test.exe file.


----------



## moboy82

I've tried this and the txt file that I changed to an exe, still opened after I had changed it. Do I have hope?


----------



## 2xg

Have you tried booting up to Last Known Good Command?
How about system restore?
final suggestion, get your Repair/Rescue disks. goodluck.


----------



## atavist

what do you mean it opened?


----------



## moboy82

I have fixed the problem!!!!!!!!! :smile: Once I did the following, I ran my antivirus and found multiple viruses. Hope this helps anyone in the same situation. 

1. Click Start, and then click Run. 


2. Type "command.com" , and then press Enter. (A DOS window opens.) 


3. Type the following:

"cd\"

"cd \windows"

Press Enter after typing each one.

4. Type "copy regedit.exe regedit.com" and then press Enter.

5. Type "start regedit.com" and then press Enter. 

6. Navigate to and select the key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

7. In the right pane, double-click the (Default) value.

8. Delete the current value data, and then type:

"%1" %*

Tip: Type the characters: quote-percent-one-quote-space-percent-asterisk.

9. Close Regedit utility.


Note: If you are using Windows XP and you enable "System Restore" , you need to 
disable "System Restore" in "Safe Mode" before using the instructions above.


----------



## atavist

awesome!! good job moboy.

thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## BunkerKing615

hey i have the very same problem when i open the regedit utility i change the value data what do i do after that?


----------



## krisliel

I am having the same problem. I went through all the steps above and was able to run my Macfee scanner but came up with no viruses.... any more suggestions?? The black box is still popping up when i try to run any program


----------

